# Samuel L. Jackson at the UGA/GT game..



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2010)

This is my brother who works for the athletic dept for UGA....Samuel L Jackson was on the sidelines last night for the game and my brother talked to him for a while...Pretty cool...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I saw that on TV.


----------



## x-mark (Nov 28, 2010)

Anybody know why he was at the game?

Gotta love sam.....he's one bad mutha.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2010)

x-mark said:


> Anybody know why he was at the game?
> 
> Gotta love sam.....he's one bad mutha.



He likes UGA...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 29, 2010)

Still unsure as to why he's on the Falcon's commercials.


----------



## BoozerJeff (Nov 29, 2010)

Does he live in GA?


----------



## homey (Nov 29, 2010)

big deal, he's just a person like the rest of us


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 29, 2010)

good buddies with spurrier probably giving him some inside info


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2010)

I was wondering about the connection as well.  Jackson went to college in Atlanta at one of the schools--Morehouse, Morris Brown, etc. so he has a tenuous connection to the state.  I saw him talk about going to college here and buying moonshine from Habersham County.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2010)

The other people on the sidelines Saturday night are of more interest.  Crowell was very important, and we really need to land him.  

It's interesting that Mettenberger was there.  I wonder if he has thought of serving his penance and returning as a walk on.  That may not make sense in most instances when scholarships have been offered, but he grew up in Athens and his mom works for the athletic dept. 

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...s-visiting-recruits/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## coggins (Nov 29, 2010)

He used to come to Black Panther parties here....


----------



## bonaireboy (Nov 29, 2010)

I was at the Falcons game and they played a video with him "Rise Up" the entire game


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 29, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> I was at the Falcons game and they played a video with him "Rise Up" the entire game



Yes, I felt like I was at a rap concert.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 29, 2010)

x-mark said:


> Anybody know why he was at the game?
> 
> Gotta love sam.....he's one bad mutha.



Radio said his sister is in the Masters program at UGA.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm surpised the tech nerds didn't try to rush him so they could have a picture taken with Mace Windu


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2010)

He went to Morehouse in ATL. He's a former resident of Chattanooga, Tn


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I'm surpised the tech nerds didn't try to rush him so they could have a picture taken with Mace Windu



     you know lil'joey tried.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I'm surpised the tech nerds didn't try to rush him so they could have a picture taken with Mace Windu



Now that right there was funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 29, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> This is my brother who works for the athletic dept for UGA....Samuel L Jackson was on the sidelines last night for the game and my brother talked to him for a while...Pretty cool...




Which one is your brother?











j/k    "Rise up"


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 29, 2010)

He has been to several UT games as well, always wearing UT gear....The last time Tennessee was in the SECCG he was there wearing a UT polo and said, "he has always been a Volunteers fan".....I dunno what to think about that?>?>?>....Maybe he likes both teams?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2010)

Love his acting, BUT one of the most racial black men around.


----------

